# Need advise on becoming an instructor



## Judestudio (Apr 16, 2011)

I've spent most my life pocketing degrees and to land a decent job, until the beginning of this year when I got my first step on a snowboard and immediately hooked. I went up to a ski resort and loved it to bits, from the lifestyle to the people so much so that I am seriously looking at a career change and get my instructor training done in the next year or so. Only concern is that I'm now 30 (or is it a concern?)...am I too late to get my foot in the industry? I see that many ski/SB instructors at resorts are in their 20's, will I be disadvantaged in any way landing an instructor job etc? Any advise welcome! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you ever ski before this.

I started 2years ago at 42yr, and am having a blast. I did ski prior but it was nearly 15+ years since I've seen a slope before I donned a board. 
Don't want to be an instructor, but still loving it tons.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Judestudio said:


> I've spent most my life pocketing degrees and to land a decent job, until the beginning of this year when I got my first step on a snowboard and immediately hooked. I went up to a ski resort and loved it to bits, from the lifestyle to the people so much so that I am seriously looking at a career change and get my instructor training done in the next year or so. Only concern is that I'm now 30 (or is it a concern?)...am I too late to get my foot in the industry? I see that many ski/SB instructors at resorts are in their 20's, will I be disadvantaged in any way landing an instructor job etc? Any advise welcome! Thanks in advance!!


most resorts wont really care how old you are or good you are at riding, as long as you are good with people they will train you how to teach other people. i started coaching when i was 18 but i know many people i work with who didnt start till they were about the same age as you and didnt seem to have any problem getting into it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im sure snowolf will chime in. He is an old fart and started instructing a few years ago. Lol.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Like Cr0_Reps_smit said, it's more about how good your are with people and not so much about how good your are at snowboarding. They need instructors of all ability levels and all ages to match up with the customers well. 
That being said, most instructors aren't very good riders.


----------



## MadRider (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm 62, started riding at 45, became an instructor at 51. I'm just an okay rider, BUT I can take anyone in theirr 30s,40s, or 50s, who is totally freaked-out with fear, make them feel comfortable and get them comfortable on the 'bunny slope' by end of day. Every ski school supervisor I have had has recognized my short commings as a rider, but also my strong points. So I've never had a problem at work. In fact I get a lot of privates and private requests fromm "older' clients. so go for it. there is a niche for everyone as an instructor. So says MadRider


----------



## Judestudio (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the insightful info, everyone. This is real eye opener! Good to know I can still have a chance in this!

Snowolf, your experience and passion in snowboarding is just unsurpassed and it was great to have you chimed in. I can see that this is a big challenge not only because I’m making a start at this rather late (later than those luckier ones who are exposed to the sport in their teens!), as a rather petite girl (5’1) this could be something I need to step up to. I’d say I’m alright athletic especially when it comes to things I’m passionate about and completely agree that I would never want to lose this passion so yes, I would need to plan this out properly to not ruin it! I actually live in New Zealand, so we get our seasons between July and October/November. While I still need to do a bit of asking around how trainings are carried out here, I believe there are courses out there (not the cheapest) to train 3-4 times a week for 5 to 10 weeks which will gear students up to Level 2 Instructor (or Level 1 for the shorter courses) upon passing the exams. If this pans out perfectly, I may still be able to keep my day job to sustain (I’m a pharmacist so it’s possible to work through weekends if need be). I guess the point is I’ve never had the same feeling of finding something I would actually want to get out of bed early enough in the morning, even in the cold!


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

I am a part time instructor in Sweden and it's actually a lot of fun. I mostly teach kids which can be both rewarding and frustrating. 

I think that you must have a will to teach and not really a will to snowboard, i have actually many times thought while i'm teaching that i'm not actually riding. The level of riding is so low and you are more focused on your students than your own riding. 

That being said i dont think you should become an instructor in order to snowboard more, in that is what you want it is much better to have a better paid job and work in the evening so you can ride while the resort is open. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Judestudio (Apr 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yes, the New Zealand and Australian system is more like CASI (Canadian Association Of Snowboard Instructors) Than AASI (American Association Of Snowboard Instructors). I did a little digging and found some basic info from the New Zealand government on the subject:
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


Big thanks, Snowolf. I've been sitting on it and gave it a bit more thinking, it seems very much that instructing (a job in snowboarding albeit minimal riding on the job) is really what I'd like to go on with. Thanks for everyone for reassuring this can still be done at 30! 

I guess the next question is how good do I need to be riding to go through the instructor course? Most courses advise on ability to ride a "variety of terrains"...does that mean blacks, off-pistes etc?

Any advise if I should look into picking up a half/full-season length improver course (like this) prior to attempting an instructor course maybe?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Judestudio said:


> I've spent most my life pocketing degrees and to land a decent job, until the beginning of this year when I got my first step on a snowboard and immediately hooked. I went up to a ski resort and loved it to bits, from the lifestyle to the people so much so that I am seriously looking at a career change and get my instructor training done in the next year or so. Only concern is that I'm now 30 (or is it a concern?)...am I too late to get my foot in the industry? I see that many ski/SB instructors at resorts are in their 20's, will I be disadvantaged in any way landing an instructor job etc? Any advise welcome! Thanks in advance!!


Do you want to ride or teach? You'll get more riding in by adjusting your life, using the degrees, getting a pass and scheming to ride at every opportunity. Or being stuck on the bunny slope...teaching while its puking...yes you do get to wear a cool jacket with your name on it and you'll have to ride in an approved manner fitting the corporate image. But on the positive side of instructing...you'll meet and ride with some excellent riders and have to ride your ass off trying to keep up and get to know the secret stashes.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

30 is certainly not too old to become an instructor, I started teaching last year at 46. I didn't start riding until late in the 2007-08 season, never skied or did any snow sports before that. I got my Level 1 certification last winter and plan to work towards my Level 2.


----------



## Judestudio (Apr 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> 30 is certainly not too old to become an instructor, I started teaching last year at 46. I didn't start riding until late in the 2007-08 season, never skied or did any snow sports before that. I got my Level 1 certification last winter and plan to work towards my Level 2.


Thanks Rufus, this is very encouraging. All the best to your Level 2 training!



Snowolf said:


> Honestly, it is difficult to advise you on this without seeing you ride. In general, I would expect an instructor to certainly be able to ride off piste black diamond terrain adequately. One thing I might suggest is to go to your usual resort and pay for a couple of hours of private lessons. Tell the ski school of your plans and request a high level instructor and have him or her evaluate your riding and give you feedback...:thumbsup:


Snowolf, thanks for the tip on ability to ride off piste black, in that sense I still have a long way from it (not fluid enough at least on blacks, not to mention off piste blacks) but at least this is what I need to work towards! I knew I had to lot to catch-up on, and so I have been getting private lessons at the resort and our local snow dome to hopefully speed things up!



wrathfuldeity said:


> Do you want to ride or teach? You'll get more riding in by adjusting your life, using the degrees, getting a pass and scheming to ride at every opportunity. Or being stuck on the bunny slope...teaching while its puking...yes you do get to wear a cool jacket with your name on it and you'll have to ride in an approved manner fitting the corporate image. But on the positive side of instructing...you'll meet and ride with some excellent riders and have to ride your ass off trying to keep up and get to know the secret stashes.


Both, really! Love to ride, but this is one of the few times that I reckon teaching can be cool and feel really good as well (unlike Maths). Love to see others are enjoying it as much as I am (again, don't see this from Maths)!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> you'll have to ride in an approved manner fitting the corporate image.


Sucking the fun out of riding. Are you talking about Baker? I'd only heard good things. Approved manner? WTF?

I'm happy to work for an area open to what good riding is and to differences in individual style.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I've seen so many "old farts" working in ski resorts myself. You'd think that in such a highly active profession, it would cater more to young ppl who would likely have more energy for daily physical activity. But maybe there are also a lot of other "corporate burnouts types" who found their love affair with the mountain and didn't look back. I always assumed that it was that some ppl in (early) retirement wanted to keep active and do something fun instead of watching TV or whatever.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Sucking the fun out of riding. Are you talking about Baker? I'd only heard good things. Approved manner? WTF?
> 
> I'm happy to work for an area open to what good riding is and to differences in individual style.


Grizz, They don't want crazy stuff "while in their jacket" and they only want you in their jacket when you are teaching. Otherwise its all good as long as ur payin attention to the avy stuff...they really don't like digging out bodies...especially inbounds. Otherwise seen some crazy that probably wouldn't be tolerated at other places.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You have any opinion on the "certification camps" that you pay $9000+ for to snowboard for 3 months with housing on the mountain and get your level 1 and 2 certifications? There are a couple in frisco/copper. They apparently teach you to and certify you to be a pro instructor....


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

+1, this is exactly what I did last season. I can't imagine why anyone in the US would pay for a certification school. Getting paid to ride and learn is way better than paying. 



Snowolf said:


> My opinion is that it is a total waste of your money; at least here in the U.S. Those camps take your money and sure, they may teach you great skills, but it is nothing that you can`t and won`t do on your own as an AASI member. You just go to work for a resort as a non certified instructor and then attend the clinics and cert preps and take your exams in the spring. Other than paying for the exams (about $300 for cert 2) you are being paid while you train.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool. Im just curious for future reference. I plan to pay for my son to get his cert when he is 18. Good job to have during school. Fun job anyhow.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

He probably doesn't have to wait until he's 18, I believe you can take the test at 16. Snowolf was right on about the price, I paid $85 for a year of AASI membership and $210 for my Level 1 exam.



Argo said:


> Cool. Im just curious for future reference. I plan to pay for my son to get his cert when he is 18. Good job to have during school. Fun job anyhow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fortunately a coworkers husband is the park manager @ Vail and another one is a instructors manager so hopefully I can get him in... seems like in the resort towns having an "in" is a really good thing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im also thinking way ahead. He will only be 12 this season. Lol.


----------



## Hc2dabone (Sep 6, 2011)

one thing he also has to know that if you he starts out the quest of becoming an instructor and certified, at the beginning the people he will teach will be beginners. as he goes for his certifications, hopefully his riding will progress within time to be able to teach higher levels later.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Grizz, They don't want crazy stuff "while in their jacket" and they only want you in their jacket when you are teaching. Otherwise its all good as long as ur payin attention to the avy stuff...they really don't like digging out bodies...especially inbounds. Otherwise seen some crazy that probably wouldn't be tolerated at other places.


10-4

Same with us. You can't really blame them with liability and workman's comp issues. Inverts are the only off limits territory in our teaching, which is fine by me.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Might depend (no pun intended...:laugh on what you describe as an "old fart". Where I work, 95% of the snowboarding instructors are between 18 and 30. Now, on the ski side that is an entirely different story. I would say that most of them are 50 plus.


Maybe with the fulltime staff, but taken as a whole many more than 5% of the one plankers are over 30. I'd guess closer to 25%. 

I also think 50% of the skiers are under 50.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Maybe with the fulltime staff, but taken as a whole many more than 5% of the one plankers are over 30. I'd guess closer to 25%.
> 
> I also think 50% of the skiers are under 50.


Or...maybe they aren't actually that old. But "mountain ppl" look old with all the harsh weather drying up and wrinkling their skin over time. :dunno:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

rasmasyean said:


> But "mountain ppl" look old with all the harsh weather drying up and wrinkling their skin over time. :dunno:


----------

